# Train show



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Just got back from a local train show. Nothing to report as this show is very heavy with HO,eeeewwwwwwwwwwww. The only good thing I saw was a set, 282,(nice), 4 cars, track and transformer for an asking price of $100 bucks. I passed as I only had $100, and needed to save it. No word yet of those Royal Blue passenger coaches, but I talked to a fellow who knows the gentleman who builds them, and he thinks he was getting $80 bucks a car, but not sure. He did tell me that one of his sets is in a local RR museum. I'll be watching.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update. However, as mentioned before, I'm certainly in no rush right now. It's just good to know where I can go when the time is 'ripe'.

Sounds like you came home with the same $100 you left with - get anything decent there?


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

No Royal Blue tenders hey?

I'm watching one right now, and there are five 350s on eBay right now


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

OK Ian -- I was getting worried that you might miss it. Figured to bid on it for you but might be bidding against you if I did. Let us know if you snag it -- 8 min left.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I spent $10 bucks, $5 bucks to get in, and $5 bucks for 3 plastic-ville rr crossing gates.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

At least you got something.

BTW -- Is there something wrong with you? There were several aluminum passenger coaches on eBay yesterday. I thought you cornered the market on those??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> At least you got something.
> 
> BTW -- Is there something wrong with you? There were several aluminum passenger coaches on eBay yesterday. I thought you cornered the market on those??


HA!!!!... I actually got ANOTHER one in the mail Sat., (960) and it's a roach. The seller said very good condition..HA!!!!.... I put it back on ebay.. Check it out...buy it now for 24.95...


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Loren,

I'll take it! Give me a good deal on it?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> Loren,
> 
> I'll take it! Give me a good deal on it?


I paid $20 bucks for it,plus shipping.. Do you want it for that??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Loren -- I know this has nothing to do with this thread and I'll probably catch **** for this, but do you know where I can find 2 and 4 conductor unshielded jacketed wire for use on a layout? I've gone to Home Depot, Radio Shack, Lowe's, etc. They have 500' and 1000' spools. Nobody has like a 100' spool of the right gauge and conductor quantity. I thought of using intercom or phone cable but those are pretty small gauge. I'm hoping for 18-22 gauge. Any thoughts???


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Loren -- I know this has nothing to do with this thread and I'll probably catch **** for this, but do you know where I can find 2 and 4 conductor unshielded jacketed wire for use on a layout? I've gone to Home Depot, Radio Shack, Lowe's, etc. They have 500' and 1000' spools. Nobody has like a 100' spool of the right gauge and conductor quantity. I thought of using intercom or phone cable but those are pretty small gauge. I'm hoping for 18-22 gauge. Any thoughts???


Port Lines has several kinds of wire you might be interested in. They have the multi-colored wire such as for switches, and the 4 wire black used for Lionel stuff. Check it out. 50' or 100' rolls. They also have the wire harness wire used between the engine and tender.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks. Nothing against Port Lines, but sometimes it takes a while before an order arrives. I'm kinda in a rush here -- my fault for waiting too long to get organized.
I was hoping for a local source or online vendor with fast shipping.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My local train shop has the black, 4-wire Lionel-type in stock.Do you want it?? I can check for prices if you like...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, but somebody near here has to have somehting I can use....even thermostat wiring should work.


----------

